
Show HN: Dummy Link – The SMARTEST Hyperlink Placeholder You'll Ever Use - scottatmu
http://www.dummylink.xyz
======
scottatmu
TL;DR: I needed an easy way to test referral information for my side-projects.

When I'm developing my side-projects I am always in need of placeholder data
(images, avatars, text, etc) but when it came to hyperlinks, I always
defaulted to using a hashtag ("#").

Why? Because it was the shortest and simplest value for me to enter into the
HREF.

So for years I've been using # as my placeholder hyperlink in all my side-
projects but then had an "aha moment" when I started working on a project that
I needed to test referral information.

The project needed to detect both referral-in-and-out information which isn't
a huge coding lift but it does get somewhat messy with all the echo, print,
etc statements for testing. This was a pain point I needed to solve.

Enter DummyLink.xyz.

In its simplest form, Dummy Link allows you to create a page on our website
that will display referral and browser information for links clicking in AND
create a clickable link out to the URL so you can test referral information on
your server.

Wow ... that's a mouthful to even type!

